# Quick and Easy Cosucous Pilaf



## debodun (Jul 9, 2014)

1 - 4 oz. can each of sliced mushrooms, diced carrots and whole kernel corn, drained
2 Tbsp. vegetable oil
1 large scallion, sliced
veg. oil
cayenne pepper
garlic powder
salt
cooked couscous
Prepare couscous according to package directions.
In the meantime, saute the scallion until tender in oil, add canned, drained veggies and saute until they are heated through, seasoning to taste with garlic powder, cayenne pepper and salt. Fold veggie mix into the cooked couscous. Serve warm.


----------

